# A picture of you



## Samer (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought it would be cool to see what every one looks like, here is a pic of me with my daughter and wife, post a pic of your self


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 6, 2006)

My fat ass from June of this year, at Busch Gardens:


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok first off Im new to the Forum so Hi


----------



## nyck (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Loomer (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had many different looks in the last few years. None of them normal. 

This is how I look now.



















Worship my sideburns:










I also used to be a model, ya know..


----------



## David (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 6, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Worship my sideburns:



Those are some pretty righteous burns.


Found another one of me before I cut my hair. It's really the only picture of me with long hair that I have left since I lost most of my pictures. Well, there's this one and one of me with pigtails that was unfortionatly captured on film but I'm not posting that here... You guys probably wouldn't want to see that anyways..


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Aug 6, 2006)

at a vw meet recently...


----------



## Shawn (Aug 6, 2006)

Here you go. Me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's me not doing anything...


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's me.

Cool thread BTW


----------



## Regor (Aug 6, 2006)

[action=Regor]destroys the  of this thread with [/action]


----------



## steve777 (Aug 7, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I was hammered in this pic...or well on my way, for sure. 






Mrs. Steve777 and I tailgating at a Dave Matthews Band show.






Promo Pic:


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

Me and Obeast(bassist from Mnemic) at their show in San Antonio last year. He is a scary son of a bitch. 

I now have a beard but no recent pic.


----------



## rummy (Aug 7, 2006)

That's right. I'm asian Slash.


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2006)

Crappy web cam pic. I got just the beard now.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 7, 2006)

Shannon, the fucking metal god! 





Halloween 2005: Rosa the naughty nurse, Shannon as Dr. Phil Good, Randy as the Chippendale.


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2006)

Me.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 8, 2006)

With the comedy fake beard... Although it did make me want one that length!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 8, 2006)

Shannon said:


>


the funny thing is, the real Phil Good plays bass in Solidification



The wife and I in Aruba.


----------



## Sentient (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm the guy in the middle...


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2006)

^ I got a Loomis one, too.





The Metal Fiance and I a few months back, when Division opened for Nevermore, Evergrey, and Into Eternity.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 8, 2006)

and this is me


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Ive got one to! Though he is sitting behind the "signingdesk" (or whatever its called). And my avatar is me and warrel dane.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Crappy web cam pic. I got just the beard now.



You know you actually look like you sound on the phone!


----------



## Mykie (Aug 8, 2006)

*d0Rk*


----------



## Elysian (Aug 8, 2006)

me trying to look professional


----------



## Loomer (Aug 8, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Me and Obeast(bassist from Mnemic) at their show in San Antonio last year. He is a scary son of a bitch.
> I now have a beard but no recent pic.



Scary you say? I don't know about that 






No wait, he really IS scary! 

*Mod edit: Please don't post pictures of some dude with his balls hanging out. Thanks. *


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2006)

Me on the right, Satch on the left, bowl full o' beer.

[action=Chris]cleans up the thread[/action]


----------



## Ryan (Aug 9, 2006)

App State's not far from my crib 
A lotta different kinda bowls goin around up there...


----------



## Makelele (Aug 9, 2006)

Me looking evil. Webcam pics FTW. 






Edit: It was even worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2006)

Me and the wife while she was still pregnant. She's lost over 50 pounds since our son was born - she's smaller than she was before she got pregnant! I, on the other hand, am as huge as ever!!!


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 9, 2006)

Me on left


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 9, 2006)

Me with 7DT's LACS and a serious case of red eye. I've lost about 12 pounds since this pic was taken. Check my profile for a gig pic of me with hair flying.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 10, 2006)

I give you three:
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8880/498636779lqb4.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3056/651314290lqa8.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2383/1008805187lon6.jpg

And Leon uses the same pics as me \m/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 10, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Me and the wife while she was still pregnant. She's lost over 50 pounds since our son was born - she's smaller than she was before she got pregnant! I, on the other hand, am as huge as ever!!!


Hahhaha, her shirt owns \m/


----------



## gdbjr21 (Aug 10, 2006)

Me opening a cd for Christmas




always did love sushi


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 12, 2006)

Me jammin at my friend's house in Connecticut when I was up there last 





My dad and I on a boat on the Connecticut River from when we were in, you guessed it, Connecticut





Doesn't need an explanation


----------



## Durero (Aug 13, 2006)

Me very happily playing my first metal gig with my prototype...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 13, 2006)

Any chance of you posting some pictures of your guitar Dureo? It's such an intreging design, yet I've only ever seen small bits of it.


----------



## Leon (Aug 13, 2006)

telecaster90 said:


> Me jammin at my friend's house in Connecticut when I was up there last


hippie!


----------



## Durero (Aug 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Any chance of you posting some pictures of your guitar Dureo? It's such an intreging design, yet I've only ever seen small bits of it.


Hey thanks James!
I'm in the process of starting up a very small company to make more prototypes and start offering a few models for sale. This includes creating a website with much better photos than what I've been able to post here. I'll be sure to pm you when I've got it up and running - thanks for asking about it


----------



## Mykie (Aug 17, 2006)

Leon said:


> hippie!



Labeling people is not nice  

But fucking funny


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2006)

Mykie said:


> Labeling people is not nice
> 
> But fucking funny


i used to have hair like that, so, i can trash talk all i want 

...and besides, apparently C gets all the ladies with that acoustic, so i guess it's working for him!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 18, 2006)

My hair used to be around the middle of my back...then I cut it off and haven't grown it back since...


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's an odd pic of me. I don't think I was drunk, but you never know.










[action=cadenhead]thinks that pic was taken the day he bought his camera[/action]


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

The wife and I on vacation this summer in the Dominican Republic... I look dorky as hell in this picture.




Here's one of me from the early 90's...


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> i used to have hair like that, so, i can trash talk all i want
> 
> ...and besides, apparently C gets all the ladies with that acoustic, so i guess it's working for him!



Tell it like it is


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 18, 2006)

YYZ2112 said:


> The wife and I on vacation this summer in the Dominican Republic... I look dorky as hell in this picture.
> View attachment 3056
> 
> 
> ...




Where is that in the Dominican?? I love San Cristobol.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2006)

I got a hippy pic as well!






_People being mean makes me a saaaad hippie. *plays kumbaya*_


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

Me (far left) with DINO CAZARES & the rest of my band.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2006)

I just can't get over how adorable Dino looks. That big ol' smile is seriously infectious, even in photo form. 

And I'm guessing the weird-lookin' guy in the back would be the drummer?!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

Loomer said:


> I just can't get over how adorable Dino looks. That big ol' smile is seriously infectious, even in photo form.


Yep, he's just big old teddy bear. 



loomer said:


> And I'm guessing the weird-lookin' guy in the back would be the drummer?!


Nope, that's my severely A.D.D. bass player. The drummer (his first show with us) is the redhead.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Where is that in the Dominican?? I love San Cristobol.



That was in Punta Cana. My second time there, although this was a different resort. Nice place but something I ate made me quite ill. Next year we're going back to Grand Cayman.


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Not hippie, but with Mexican hat!


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 18, 2006)

^^^^

Holy shit!


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2006)

You still have long hair.. DIRTY HIPPIE!!


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Me (far left) with DINO CAZARES & the rest of my band.


drummers... always "that guy who wears the shirt of the band to the show of the band."


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2006)

YYZ2112 said:


> The wife and I on vacation this summer in the Dominican Republic... I look dorky as hell in this picture.
> View attachment 3056
> 
> 
> ...



Your wife = super hot sir.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> drummers... always "that guy who wears the shirt of the band to the show of the band."


Actually, we gave him a new ET shirt after we played the show.


----------



## Soma (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (Aug 19, 2006)

^^

Metal


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 19, 2006)

This is one of my that I've taken just hours ago:






I used to have much, much longer hair. So long that I was able to sit on it at one point. But then I shaved it for charity. It's long again now, thankfully. Nearly back to it's original glory.


----------



## noodles (Aug 19, 2006)

^ That guitar =


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 19, 2006)

2 or more power metal shirts in this thread = ownage.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 19, 2006)

Soma said:


>


Nice pic. Trey =


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ That guitar =



Don't get me started on it man. It's just the most amazing guitar in existance, and I'd waffle on endlessly about how great it sounds and plays, not to mention looks! Infact, that's really the only picture I've taken of it since I got my new camera, I should really throw up something new.



D-EJ915 said:


> 2 or more power metal shirts in this thread = ownage.



Damn right, especially a band like Iced Ear


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 20, 2006)

here is a pic of me.


http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/shreddy01/


Go to page 2.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 20, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> here is a pic of me.
> 
> 
> http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/shreddy01/
> ...



Whoa! Nasty... I'd hate anything to happen to my hands or arms. It'd just kill me not being able to play guitar.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

Did I get ninja-edited?


----------



## noodles (Aug 20, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Don't get me started on it man. It's just the most amazing guitar in existance, and I'd waffle on endlessly about how great it sounds and plays, not to mention looks! Infact, that's really the only picture I've taken of it since I got my new camera, I should really throw up something new.



I can absolutely understand the thrill of recieving that is the physical manisfestation of something that only existed in your mind. 



Spoongirl said:


>



I guess I'm not the only one who couldn't comment on this picture without it coming off like your typical MySpace picture comment.


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> here is a pic of me.
> 
> 
> http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/shreddy01/
> ...



That looked fucking painful. I imagine that's one of the worst things that could happen to a shredder...  Is your arm better now?


----------



## 2powern (Aug 20, 2006)

Before








After


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2006)

In my dorm room:


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

^Woah. A camoflauged amp!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah man I got the camo version, lol, it's sweet. for the record it's spelled Camouflage


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 20, 2006)

It's hiding from enemy troops.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2006)

It's so I can surprise them with my deathstick.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 20, 2006)

That is one fucking cool amp!


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cool amp. Give it to me now...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> I can absolutely understand the thrill of recieving that is the physical manisfestation of something that only existed in your mind.



Um, yeah, something like that. 




Anyway, I had to do it. Here's new pics of my one and only:


----------



## Loomer (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my fucking god....


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 20, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Oh my fucking god....



I hope that's a good Oh my fucking god...?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont have a digital camera.. so...
the only actual picture i have is Me with Christian Olde Wolbers from FEAR FACTORY...


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)

This is me at the last Download festival at Donington park UK


----------



## Cancer (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's one from my first photoshoot:





...And a really freaky one from my second...


----------



## Naren (Aug 26, 2006)

^Awesome-looking axe there. I particularly like the black fretboard (ebony?) with no fret-markers.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 26, 2006)

Cool pics all round, but Psyphre's ones are particularly cool. Plus I like the kid on the right of Angryman's pic, he's certainly enjoying the view


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)

Awakened Sleeper said:


> Cool pics all round, but Psyphre's ones are particularly cool. Plus I like the kid on the right of Angryman's pic, he's certainly enjoying the view


 
 yeah he's certainly loving the gland canyon  

mmmmmmm love dummies 

Here's a few of live pics


----------



## Loomer (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Here's one from my first photoshoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics, man.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 30, 2006)

TOGA!

Notice the Star Wars sheets


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2006)

Haha!  you dirty hippie


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 31, 2006)

Much as I HATE pictures of me with my fat face, here's a few from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 3, 2006)

Now that's metal \m/


----------



## ScubaSteve1717 (Sep 3, 2006)

me


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 3, 2006)

here is a pic of me. 

NOT the most pleasent but still its a pic. 

http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c291/shreddy01/?start=20

Oh and I dont wear glasses anymore.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 3, 2006)

Loomer said:


>


----------



## Loomer (Sep 4, 2006)

The scary thing is, that some other dude made that gif without me knowing


----------



## Lozek (Sep 4, 2006)

Me caught in contemplative mood


----------



## Loomer (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably thinking "Gee.. My S really is quite awesome".


----------



## Michael (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> here is a pic of me.
> 
> NOT the most pleasent but still its a pic.
> 
> ...




Oh dang, that's nasty.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2006)

:3


----------



## David (Sep 5, 2006)

just thought I'd add a gear pic:






and... my eyes aren't glazed over...


----------



## Lozek (Sep 6, 2006)

Loomer said:


> Probably thinking "Gee.. My S really is quite awesome".



Funny you should mention that........ Although possibly more like 'Errr, did I just sit on it?!?!?!'


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 6, 2006)

I posted this in my thread but hey, now i can post it again 






(dont mind the evil, scary look... normally i'm a not-evil-looking guy )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice looking axe.


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 6, 2006)

And another thank you!  (btw im typing this with my new laptop )


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2006)

*who just farted?*


----------



## rummy (Sep 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/Guitars/V-playing.jpg[IMG]
> 
> :3[/QUOTE]
> No neck pickup. That's :metal:.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> I posted this in my thread but hey, now i can post it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More pics of that guitar at once.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Oh dang, that's nasty.




Yea, IT sucked hard dick for about 3 months then it started to feel better. Its just a scar now.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Yea, I sucked hard dick for about 3 months then I started to feel better.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Sep 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nick1 said:


>


 all in good fun


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> all in good fun




If my camera was working Id post a pic of me giving the finger but Ill just use this instead


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> More pics of that guitar at once.



Verrrrry soon


----------



## Jesse (Sep 16, 2006)

This ones of me just fucking around @ band practise





Me and muh main 7


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 17, 2006)

Awesome costume party


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 17, 2006)

In the first pic you look fucking creepy dude, haha.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice pics. ^


----------



## Michael (Sep 18, 2006)

METAL! Haha, rep for you.


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a new loomispic! The god and me


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice \m/



weird random side note, but he's got the same kind of 'no facial hair definition' thing going on like my friend...now she's a girl but whatever, she always told me about how people asked if she was sick when she wasn't wearing makeup


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll post the only pics of me=gayest pics on earth haha

I have a show coming up...i'll be sure to get some of the k7 and UV in action 


Me after work...with the UV (can't believe this pic is almost a year old (or older?)). 






Me sucking at life:







an ugly pic of me and my carvin:


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 25, 2006)

A few pics from various marching band stuff so far





After throwing down at the local exhibiton





Drumline! I'm the second bass drummer from the right.





Good shot of the snare line and basses.


----------



## rummy (Sep 27, 2006)

Sporting the new RG.


----------



## Naren (Sep 27, 2006)

^Those white pickups look good on a black guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice, that thing is just begging for some white binding


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2006)

rummy said:


> Sporting the new RG.



Your head is smaller than i thought it would be


----------



## rummy (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you, sir! It's actually mirage blue. 








.jason. said:


> Your head is smaller than i thought it would be


Ok, how big did you think my head was?  

P.S. I know it's missing a string.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2006)

That's the 1570 isn't it? Didn't donnie get one of those?


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 27, 2006)

That the MTS combo I see? Those things rule! I dig the strat, too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 29, 2006)

filling in on bass for half of a set for my band Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal:





a couple from RVG:TZM's first show at JAXX:












the Division guys might recognize Tim from Burning Shadows in the zombie shirt in that last pic...

i am a zombie:






with Lord Worm at the show where RVG:TZM opened for Cryptopsy:








btw sorry for the lack of 7-string pics...wasn't actively using a 7 in a band until just recently and there aren't any pics of me playing a 7 live, i don't think


----------



## Kotex (Oct 2, 2006)

Me having this chick feed me beer like a pimp.

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4di3.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

does her sweatshirt says "fuckable bitch" ??


----------



## rummy (Oct 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> does her sweatshirt says "fuckable bitch" ??


I'm guessing Abercrombie & Fitch.


----------



## Kotex (Oct 3, 2006)

Nah, it was the first one.lmao


----------



## AVH (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, a co-worker decided to shoot me at work. 
(uh, not as in going postal   )


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2006)

I cant believe i havent posted in this yet:






Me, Nergal of Behemoth.. and Al.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 10, 2006)

Aww...Metal Ken has a Metal Babyface


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Aww...Metal Ken has a Metal Babyface


a babyface that will see the streets filled with flowing blood of the nonbelievers!

...of desolation!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2006)

Leon said:


> a babyface that will see the streets filled with flowing blood of the nonbelievers!
> 
> ...of desolation!


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just read this thread, and since i'm playing guitar atm, trying some paul gilbert licks and i thought 'let's take a picture '






Oooooh, i'm evil


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2006)

here's one of me from this past summer playing Rob Balducci's LACS BAL7:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Just read this thread, and since i'm playing guitar atm, trying some paul gilbert licks and i thought 'let's take a picture '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit that guitar looks sweet \m/


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I cant believe i havent posted in this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit Ken, you got some pretty hair


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2006)

a couple of the ladies at work say that every time i go in


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Leon said:


> here's one of me from this past summer playing Rob Balducci's LACS BAL7:


 
Is that a 7 string palm rest I see there? It's a very nice guitar.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

That's a sweet looking guitar. When I met Dino Cazares 5 years ago, his tech put one of his guitars around my neck for me to take a picture with. Consequently, the camera jammed.


----------



## Vince (Oct 11, 2006)

My singer & me at a recent show:






My wife and me recently:


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is me:





Guess who is she?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 22, 2006)

well, its either angela gossow or tawny roberts lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Just read this thread, and since i'm playing guitar atm, trying some paul gilbert licks and i thought 'let's take a picture '
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit. More pics of that guitar at once!


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Is that a 7 string palm rest I see there? It's a very nice guitar.


yep. once i acquire a 7 with an OFR, i will be trying to get one myself.

the guitar itself plays like a dream. i was told that the neck is basically an S7 neck, and the body was very RG7. all that with a 3-way toggle switch... it's a real dream guitar!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 23, 2006)

Any idea where you can get a palm rest for a 7 from?


----------



## skinhead (Oct 26, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Me with 7DT's LACS and a serious case of red eye. I've lost about 12 pounds since this pic was taken. Check my profile for a gig pic of me with hair flying.



hey, that guitar is the guitar of James McIlroy (Cradle of Filth) ?
i like that guitar.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

James McIlroy is 7 Dying Trees on the board.


----------



## 777 (Oct 27, 2006)

really? wow didnt know we had him on here \m/!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 26, 2007)

A more recent pic:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2007)

gigantarms, wow man, nice \m/


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2007)

Pac-Man=metal.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 26, 2007)

Not metal:


----------



## Loomer (Mar 26, 2007)

Me in the middle with the shades. My band is called Cadillac Carnage, and we had our live debut saturday. 





RAWK!!











Kinda sucks that my righteous burns aren't showing.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 26, 2007)

Why not...


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't worry, Christian, I can see the burns.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 26, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Don't worry, Christian, I can see the burns.



Thank god! They're the only thing that defines my character. No really!


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my goofy looking face with my son around Christmas time...





Heres one of my and my wife when I graduated college..







Finally, here's me and the inlaws on Christmas eve...


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 26, 2007)

Pic of me after my exams this past week.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's me in February on my old school field (it's open to the public), when we had quite a bit of snow.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't participated in this one yet, so let's see what I can find.

These are pretty old. The past few years, I'm very rarely photographed aside from when the band is playing, and for good reason!





An old mugshot. Judging by the fact that it was taken in the bathroom, it was probably intended for Myspace.






We were trying to take "metal" pictures for the band's Myspace. It was hot, and bugs were flying all around, so it didn't really come out that great.






Half-assed Photoshop job I did one night a few years ago when I was bored.


----------



## NiMH (Mar 27, 2007)

2powern said:


>



LAYNE STALEY LIVES!!!!!!!!!






Me + 1 (one) self-destructive SG + waaaay to much fucking Jager = this pic.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm the guy with the mic, 7StringOfABlick is the guy on the left having an orgasm.






Me playing bass at a concert in 2002.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## jaredowty (Mar 28, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> Not hippie, but with Mexican hat!


----------



## Loomer (Mar 28, 2007)

Shitty quality pic, but GODDAMN do I look awesome in that pose!!!






Another, larger live pic:






And here's ine with the band assembled, and me in the background carrying my Laney and looking retarded.


----------



## Rusty_Shank (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rusty_Shank said:


>


welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rusty_Shank (Mar 29, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> welcome to the forum!



Thank you. *salutes* >=U


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2007)

I fixed it for you:


----------



## Durero (Mar 29, 2007)

Rusty_Shank said:


>


Welcome 
Nice to see yet another Canuck here. 

Strange that I see you've posted twice on this thread yet your post count reads 0!?!


----------



## Rusty_Shank (Mar 29, 2007)

Durero said:


> Welcome
> Nice to see yet another Canuck here.
> 
> Strange that I see you've posted twice on this thread yet your post count reads 0!?!



Thanks.

Maybe it hates me already! >=U

No biggie.


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I fixed it for you:








I like to rock the righty.


----------



## nyck (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2007)

Scott said:


> I like to rock the righty.











nyck said:


>


right parters FTW...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## HotRodded7321 (Mar 29, 2007)

That's how I roll....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 29, 2007)

Durero said:


> Strange that I see you've posted twice on this thread yet your post count reads 0!?!


 
Posts don't count in off topic


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 29, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> That's how I roll....



Steve-O? 






The resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2007)

From christmas





And from a week ago.. I have leaned out a bit since I been down here in Florida.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice shirt Jason.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2007)

"leaned out?"


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a newish one of me with Sami Raatikainen from Necrophagist, i look terrified in this pic, it's hilarious Thats Stephan standing on the far left:




Here's one from last year sometime when i still had long hair and a EC-1000:




And here's one more just for the hell of it  :


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.gorenight.com/movies/tcm1/pic10.htm


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> "leaned out?"



Lost weight.. well actually gained weight but gained muscle.


----------



## Your Majesty (Mar 30, 2007)

<------------ Right there to the left of you


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2007)

bigger one...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 31, 2007)

And here's me half asleep in the morning







urklvt said:


> Me and the wife while she was still pregnant. She's lost over 50 pounds since our son was born - she's smaller than she was before she got pregnant! I, on the other hand, am as huge as ever!!!


 
That shirt rocks!!


----------



## Durero (Apr 1, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;444918 said:


> That shirt rocks!!


Someone's gonna have to explain that joke to me...


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 1, 2007)

Durero said:


> Someone's gonna have to explain that joke to me...



#FF0000 is the html code for red, #0000FF is the html code for blue, and "all my base are belong to you" is a reference to "all your base are belong to us", which is a reference to an old Japanese game called Zero Wing that was so badly translated that lines from it are used as kind of a massive inside joke among those "in the know". For those of us that are nerds, that shirt kicks serious ass 

And now that I look closer at the picture, that watch kicks serious ass too if it's the one I think it is.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 1, 2007)

My mum got me this for Xmas:





Me on the right, I don't know any of these people lawl.





Me with Swedish 'friend'


----------



## Durero (Apr 1, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> #FF0000 is the html code for red, #0000FF is the html code for blue, and "all my base are belong to you" is a reference to "all your base are belong to us", which is a reference to an old Japanese game called Zero Wing that was so badly translated that lines from it are used as kind of a massive inside joke among those "in the know". For those of us that are nerds, that shirt kicks serious ass
> 
> And now that I look closer at the picture, that watch kicks serious ass too if it's the one I think it is.


Awesome explanation TomAwesome!
I figured the hexadecimal tags for red & blue, but now the rest makes much more sense


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy shitballs, the chick in the middle is smokin'.


----------



## Scott (Apr 1, 2007)

Pauly's a pimp, Sir. He has a lot of hot friends


----------



## Pauly (Apr 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> Holy shitballs, the chick in the middle is smokin'.



She looks even better naked.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pauly said:


> She looks even better naked.


so does the girl on the left ;0


----------



## Pauly (Apr 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> so does the girl on the left ;0



She's taken, sadly.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Pauly (Apr 1, 2007)

Urgh, those trousers are NSFW.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 1, 2007)

with my wife, melinda.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 2, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Urgh, those trousers are NSFW.



Those trousers are NSF viewing by anyone, anywhere, any time.


----------



## bulb (Apr 2, 2007)

back when i was cool cuz i had long hair...(at least thats my excuse..)




after haircut and having aced the "smile like a douchebag" test!




atempting to rework some extra "douchebag" into the smile with a hint of "i love children...hard"




haircut required after recording insomnia






OH NOE!! MAH FAAAYYYCE!!1


----------



## skinhead (Apr 2, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> That's how I roll....





HighGain510 said:


> Steve-O?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I thought that thing when i saw that pic!

Here some pics:

There's me, on the left:





And here with a strat (?) look at my alien hand  





Red skater shoes FTW


----------



## Lozek (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> Holy shitballs, the chick in the middle is smokin'.



After July, she won't be


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 2, 2007)

Me at a gig in feb





A couple of pics from a gig at Liverpool Academy 2 last year:








Me drunk on new years




My 2nd ever gig in my old band (was at Christmas time, if you're wondering about all the decorations haha)




Me, black metal styleee on a hill in wales




A few years back now, at leeds festival I think it was...




Thats enough pics of me for anyone I think! haha


----------



## forelander (Apr 2, 2007)

Bulb, you look like a guy I knew from highschool, though he is a lot skinnier. It's kinda freaking me out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2007)

ror3h said:


>


more pics of that ESP ror3h


----------



## Loomer (Apr 2, 2007)

Me and my awesomely awesome new booster pedal!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2007)

The chops are magnificent. 

And the pedal rules.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

Lozek said:


> After July, she won't be



She won't be hot after July?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> She won't be hot after July?



Nah, I questioned that when I read it. He means she won't be smoking as in cigarettes...well, if she does she wont be doing it in public


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 2, 2007)

Me on the right:






Me on the right again.






Me in the middle. Yes, it was very hot outside.


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> more pics of that ESP ror3h



Here ya go, even though Its supposed to be "a picture of you", heres one of the other guitarist in my band...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2007)

oohhhh man, I want that so bad, the Viper Standards are badass


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 2, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> Here ya go, even though Its supposed to be "a picture of you", heres one of the other guitarist in my band...



looks like Rob Caggiano from Anthrax.


----------



## Thomas (Apr 2, 2007)

Loomer said:


> Me and my awesomely awesome new booster pedal!



Does it make you sound like ZZ Top?


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Apr 2, 2007)

Loomer said:


> Me and my awesomely awesome new booster pedal!


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> oohhhh man, I want that so bad, the Viper Standards are badass


TBH I'm not a big fan of the neck, being used to Ibanez's it feels rather narrow, especially past the 12th fret. The fretwork is really nice though and it sounds pretty good, although I'm not a fan of his Krankenstein haha.



Metal Ken said:


> looks like Rob Caggiano from Anthrax.


Haha I'll tell him that!


----------



## Loomer (Apr 2, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> The chops are magnificent.
> 
> And the pedal rules.



Thank you once again! My hand covers the bottom part of 'em though  

And the pedal does indeed rule. It's just a clean volume boost for solos, and it works PERFECTLY! It's not a total tone-sucker like most pedals of that ilk (there 's a signal buffer in it, so 99,99% of the signal is preserved), and it doesn't mud or fuzz up the sound when it's activated. A good friend of mine built it for me, so I got it for cheap as well  

And anyway: CHUCK FUCKIN' NORRIS! Next time, I'll have him build me a Roundhouse Distortion 



high-eye said:


> Does it make you sound like ZZ Top?



Actually, yes. 

We do play some kind of bastardised Southern Rawk/Blues/Metal stuff, so the ZZ Top comparison makes sense. We'll have to do a cover of "La Grange" now, that's gotta be something new


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2007)

With a hella dark tan..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> She won't be hot after July?


 
It's probably lost on anyone outside the UK. As from July smoking is banned in enclosed public spaces here.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 4, 2007)

I just had to. I look so awesome:


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 4, 2007)

My love Andi , and I, the gnom bastard.

Is it true that I don't like like 18 years old?


----------



## Loomer (May 3, 2007)

Yes, I am an owl.


----------



## Michael (May 3, 2007)

Haha, that's metal!

Me, with my hair tied back.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdFlOWctKIY


----------



## OzzyC (May 3, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdFlOWctKIY



Oh, I was hoping for a real picture. Then you go and do something like that!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 3, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Oh, I was hoping for a real picture. Then you go and do something like that!



Psssst!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25438&page=2


----------



## SevenDeadly (May 3, 2007)

Gorefest 06'




With Zero Hour, YOU RULE JASUN!




With some drunk friends and our crazy asian singer




gallowmyth Tour 06'




My better half


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, like DR was gonna give us a real picture.


----------



## OzzyC (May 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Yeah, like DR was gonna give us a real picture.



Exactly, it's like his real name, it'll only ever be mentioned once, be nothing like what you thought it 'should' be, and never be mentioned again. Isn't that right, Tom.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

Loomer said:


> Yes, I am an owl.


 nice one


----------



## darren (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Michael (May 4, 2007)

Sick shirt!

Your photoframes are a little bent BTW. : P


----------



## darren (May 4, 2007)

It's the gravitational pull of my sheer metalness that's warping all space-time in my immediate vicinity.


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

I approve of that picture \m/


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2007)

ESP/ltd must have done it ;D


----------



## DrSmaggs (May 4, 2007)

Here's one of me with my car...






Here's another of just me!







And another I took after my car got new wheels and tires... YAY








SevenDeadly said:


> Gorefest 06'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a Firebird? Mine's a '75 Camaro


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

cool bass man, maple fretboards ftw


----------



## SevenDeadly (May 4, 2007)

DrSmaggs said:


> Is that a Firebird? Mine's a '75 Camaro



1980 formula


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Psssst!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25438&page=2



Finally....It's about damn time we all get to see you


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 4, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Finally....It's about damn time we all get to see you



 Sorry to keep you waiting! Do I look like you imagined?


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

A little scarier....you look like you could go on a killing spree at any time


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 4, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> A little scarier....you look like you could go on a killing spree at any time



Maybe I already have and you guys just haven't heard about it yet...


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Drew (May 4, 2007)

I should probably post something here...


----------



## swedenuck (May 4, 2007)

I've been on here a while so it's about time, you guys have seen more pics of a guitar I don't even have than me.

First one is me trying to look somewhat badass about summer 05, me and my old man knockin back some McEwan's in Scotland during spring break of that year, and rockin back with my old band in december 05.


----------



## Drew (May 4, 2007)

A pic of my mom and I on the beaches of Monterossa last year, in Italy.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

^ With a giant penis wrapped in a condom behind both of you.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> A pic of my mom and I on the beaches of Monterossa last year, in Italy.



Looks like a perfect candidate for a "caption this" thread.

_Is erectile disfunction ruining your life?_


----------



## Drew (May 4, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Looks like a perfect candidate for a "caption this" thread.
> 
> _Is erectile disfunction ruining your life?_



 

I've seen the chicks you fuck, dude - you really don't want to go there.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

You've only seen one and she was hot....the other one I didn't bang. So there


----------



## JPMDan (May 4, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> You've only seen one and she was hot....the other one I didn't bang. So there


 
or atleast that's what you want us to think....


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

No, you can ask Jason about my lack of pimp skills. I haven't had any since my first love broke my heart....:sob: Oh well.


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> You've only seen one and she was hot....



I've seen pictures of your hand. Not hot.


----------



## swedenuck (May 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I've seen pictures of your hand. Not hot.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I've seen pictures of your hand. Not hot.



In the right light with some good tunes, she's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

Well played, Joe.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Well played, Joe.



Yeah, it's a skill you learn over time. Self depricating humor FTW


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 4, 2007)




----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2007)

NLB, Noodles erep for both of you, I needed a laugh


----------



## jaymz_wylde (May 5, 2007)

Here's a pic of me and my little one on the set of Silent Hill  
View attachment 4612


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> In the right light with some good tunes, she's absolutely gorgeous



And let's not forget a bit of wining and dining.  



[action=Drew]tips his cap to a well played comeback.[/action]


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2007)

Hair looks a little ratty here, it's not usually.


----------



## Variant (May 14, 2007)

A year or so ago, sans goatee:






Slightly more recent, facial hair is metal!: 






I'll have to have the woman take some pictures of me with one of them guitar things strapped on...


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 14, 2007)

Me with a bin-bag over my head and in a duvet cover. No reason.


----------



## Loomer (May 14, 2007)

"Oh hi, I upgraded your RAM"


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2007)

Loomer said:


> "Oh hi, I upgraded your RAM"



Lookin' creepy, Christian.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Me with a bin-bag over my head and in a duvet cover. No reason.



Wtf?


----------



## Loomer (May 14, 2007)

No way dude, THIS is creepy:


----------



## Buzz762 (May 14, 2007)

Myself looking particularly odd for some reason:


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2007)

Loomer said:


> No way dude, THIS is creepy[/IMG]



Nah, that other one is still way more creepy


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2007)




----------



## T_money419 (May 14, 2007)

Heres me at a gig last week (singer, not the drummer)


----------



## DrSmaggs (May 15, 2007)

Screamin'.... Screamin' for cheese fries!


----------



## Loomer (Jun 5, 2007)

And you thought Drew's pink polo was gay


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2007)

Loomer said:


> And you thought Drew's pink polo was gay



Still do....


----------



## Loomer (Jun 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> Still do....



Consider it an addition then


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 9, 2007)

The hair is all there hiding behind me   

Maybe I'll have someone take a not so shitty picture one of these days


----------



## Michael (Jul 9, 2007)

I like that RG.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 9, 2007)

Michael said:


> I like that RG.



Hey, what do you know...I like it too 










I'd do anything to get a sevenstring version of it (RG7620 would be closest, I think)


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2007)

just for you jason


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 25, 2007)

Rusty, just like the trombone ;p


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

I swear  always has a V and a pair of camo shorts handy just to take a pic whenever needed


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

Me and my buddy matt... One of the very few times I have had short hair too.. Don't ask why I loook


----------



## simsklok (Nov 25, 2007)

me about 4 months ago (w/ hair)
me now (no hair)


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 25, 2007)

A picture of me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2007)

Jason said:


> I swear  always has a V and a pair of camo shorts handy just to take a pic whenever needed


yes, I do...and I left my 7 at home so in 3 weeks when school is up I don't have to haul it back home, lol


----------



## JBroll (Nov 25, 2007)

That's me, the Wookie-on-Ayn-Rand. 

I'm so sexy it hurts sometimes.

Jeff


----------



## Samer (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a newer photo:





Since i opened this thread like almost 4 years ago this is how i look now; older haha


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here I am with the Tele.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Samer (Dec 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Poser 


j/k


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 18, 2009)

Loomer said:


> "Oh hi, I upgraded your RAM"



its a young adam d from kse


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 18, 2009)

these streets are called "star made" and " of lost dreams" is near my house, best names for a street ever.




1 year ago, with my girl.


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 18, 2009)

this is probably the best picture of me yet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 18, 2009)

July 08





October 08





December 09


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 18, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> this is probably the best picture of me yet.




you loose one string! the most important one!!


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 18, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1781044 said:


> you loose one string! the most important one!!



yeah I got bored one day and just wanted to play the higher six


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

My birthday this year (Me and the missus posing like posers  She had red hair then, then it went black again,now it's black with red tips...);






Bummed that we missed the train on my birthday (me and the missus);





Me being an unshaven hobo with one of the cats last year;






Yes, I am a strange, unexciting person


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 18, 2009)

Youre cat is awesome!! And unshaven hobos are cool ... I think


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

I dunno about the hobo bit...  but the kitteh is indeed awesome  Our other one looks less like a cat and more like a bear  I'll try and find a pic...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Me, from our gig last saturday. With a keyboard instead of a guitar lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

^ There is _nothing_ wrong with a keyboard


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2009)

bulb said:


> back when i was cool cuz i had long hair...(at least thats my excuse..)



Bulb, you look 50x more metal with long hair, put a Blackmachine in your hands and a Got Djent? T shirt and you'll be so metal it rains dead children.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2009)

Its very hard to find a pic of me where this isnt happening, sorry.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Me being an unshaven hobo with one of the cats last year;



Dude, that is a doppleganger of one of my cats


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

^ Holy shit dude! GIVE ME BACK MAH KITTEH


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Think I took this about 5am. It was -5 and I had to walk 6 miles home just so I could get to band practice the next day


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this brutal enough?


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't take many pics of me, in fact i only have about 4 on the computer and they're all about a year old, so i look the least metal out of everyone in the thread


----------

